# Norfolk Broads v Costa del Sol



## mendingo (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm on the Norfolk Broads at the minute and my god! what stress! no Blaring tellies, no touts, no gob****es in footy shirts, no hookers looking for punters, no McDonalds or BK every other block, no nose to tail parking...God, I can't wait to get back to Fuengirola.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mendingo said:


> I'm on the Norfolk Broads at the minute and my god! what stress! no Blaring tellies, no touts, no gob****es in footy shirts, no hookers looking for punters, no McDonalds or BK every other block, no nose to tail parking...God, I can't wait to get back to Fuengirola.....



Everywhere is nice when you're on holiday - its the contrast isnt it!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I lived on the Norfolk Broads for four long long years in my distant past...(I was 16 when I arrived). OMG, what a shock after living in Sheffield! I remember feeling like a proverbial fish out of water. Left to go to Uni, and never went back. Its a beautiful place in the summer, and the locals are so genuine and friendly, but I'm afraid that's where the appeal ended for me. My Mum and Dad stuck it out a few more years, but then moved here to the CDS, and I've followed them out with my family...
Don't think I'd even venture to go back for a holiday, although I've caught up with some of my old friends from those days, and even met up with one the other week who was over here playing golf! The majority of the old crowd I was at school with there were born and bred there (no surprise really) and a fair few have stayed there or returned after a stint away.
Thanks for the memories!.......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mendingo said:


> I'm on the Norfolk Broads at the minute and my god! what stress! no Blaring tellies, no touts, no gob****es in footy shirts, no hookers looking for punters, no McDonalds or BK every other block, no nose to tail parking...God, I can't wait to get back to Fuengirola.....


You could be describing the Costa de la Luz ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

And the moral of the story is: choose carefully where you decide to live in Spain. Not all the CDS is brash and vulgar (although much of it is...) I'm sure there are quiet parts of Fuengirola.
That description of the Broads sounds like my little stretch of the CDS.
A half-an-hour or an hour or so away from the Broads you can find all those undesireable things in Norwich, Great Yarmouth, Ipswich, Thetford...just as Fuengirola, Torremolinos etc ate an hour away from me here.
I too lived in East Anglia and it was the happiest day of my life when I left, never to return.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> ........... all those undesireable things in Norwich, Great Yarmouth, Ipswich, Thetford...................


That's no way to talk about conservatives !!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> That's no way to talk about conservatives !!!!


Now now, Nigel....some of them were my friends...
I'll take a drink from anybody, me.....


----------

